# bank statement requirement for express entry and PNP



## syncroy (Oct 22, 2017)

hi friends, i am creating the express entry profile on december 1st . however i will be able to arrange funds of $12500 in my account in feb 2018. Lets say for example i get a invite in march 2018. we have only 90 days to submit the documents. If i am submitting the documents by june 2018 then my bank statement is less then 6 months (statement of 4months only). As per the process the immigration requires 6 months of statement. 
1.please advice if this can this be a reason for the rejection
2.what can i do in this situation . 
3.what if i skip the invite for march 2018 and wait for next invite due to statement being less than 6 months.
4.if applying for pnp do i require to show bank statement of 6 months too.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

syncroy said:


> hi friends, i am creating the express entry profile on december 1st . however i will be able to arrange funds of $12500 in my account in feb 2018. Lets say for example i get a invite in march 2018. we have only 90 days to submit the documents. If i am submitting the documents by june 2018 then my bank statement is less then 6 months (statement of 4months only). As per the process the immigration requires 6 months of statement.
> 
> 
> 1.please advice if this can this be a reason for the rejection
> ...


...


----------



## syncroy (Oct 22, 2017)

I have done a assesment on Canada immigration website . I will get 424 points . 
I am now waiting for the IELTS scores which are due on 15th Nov .


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

syncroy said:


> 1.please advice if this can this be a reason for the rejection


Yes.




> 2.what can i do in this situation .


Have the money longer.


----------



## syncroy (Oct 22, 2017)

I want to deposit a cheque of $12500 issued from my mother's account to my account as proof of funds & utilize these funds for my expense in Canada . 

Please advice for the below .

1. Will the immigration officers ask for the source of the funds from my mother too ? Do I need to provide my mothers bank statement too ?

2. Will the officer ask for the reason for my mother giving me the funds ?


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

syncroy said:


> I want to deposit a cheque of $12500 issued from my mother's account to my account as proof of funds & utilize these funds for my expense in Canada .
> 
> Please advice for the below .
> 
> ...


I would think that the answer to both is a resounding "Yes."

They (Government of Canada) want to be assured that the funds you are presenting _are *not*_ the result of criminal/fraudulent activity and also that the funds _are *not*_ merely a loan for the purposes of immigrating to Canada... i.e. your Mother is giving you the money as a genuine gift and that she does not expect you to pay her back after you arrive in Canada.

As long as you can provide proof that your Mother has had the money in her possession for a significant amount of time and did not need to take out a loan to obtain the funds (I'd recommend showing 6 months worth of her bank statements to prove that the money isn't the proceeds of a loan) and that by giving you the money she is still financially solvent enough to continue to cover her own living expenses, then that should satisfy the GoC that the money is indeed under no obligation to be returned.


----------



## syncroy (Oct 22, 2017)

We are arranging the funds by selling out a property in cash mode .
The funds will be deposited as cash in my mother's account and a cheque from her account will be deposited to my account as a transaction .


----------

